
Analyse Asia 27: The Lean Hardware Startup with Cyril Ebersweiler - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/02/episode-27-the-lean-hardware-startup-with-cyril-ebersweiler/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Cyril Ebersweiler, the founder of HAXLR8R & venture partner of
SOSventures, joins us to discuss the lean hardware startup in Asia and the
metrics that investors look at to evaluate a hardware startup. He shares with
us the concept of the lean hardware startup and why hardware is the new black.
We also discuss the lean hardware startup concept which they pioneered to
build, grow and accelerate companies in the incubator and his thoughts on how
to run a successful Kickstarter campaign. Lastly, we tapped on his perspective
as an investor to understand what investors are looking for in hardware
startups.

